# Harmony unveils next-generation DVR remote -- the Harmony One



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Today, Harmony unveiled their next-generation DVR remote -- the Harmony One.

Harmony One @ Logitech.com (try the 3D view)

Snippet from the press release.


> Based on a customer survey, Logitech also determined that it could improve its customers' experience with the Harmony remote by creating a more intuitive button layout. For improved ease of use, the Harmony One remote provides an intelligent and intuitive button layout divided into four distinct zones (numbers; traditional DVD controls; D-pad with volume and channel up/down; and on-screen menu buttons) for seamless control of today's most popular home entertainment devices. Only the 40 most-essential buttons appear on the Harmony One remote - so people can find the right one quickly. *Each button is individually sculpted, providing useful tactile cues so people can operate the remote by touch, rather than relying on sight.*
> 
> To better address ergonomics, the Harmony One remote features a curved, exceptionally comfortable shape that is easy for anyone in the family to hold, regardless of hand size. Presenting an elegant piano-black top and a silver base, and black buttons with white backlighting, Harmony One is the perfect complement for any living room. And the rechargeable remote's recharging station has a sleek profile with an adjustable light that makes it easy to find, even in the dark.


Quotes from PC Magazine review:



> The welcome replacement to the excellent 880 keeps everything we loved (easy remote programming via computer software, ability to control multiple components/inputs with one button, and a color LCD display) and fixes the 880's biggest problem: button shape and placement. Logitech has completely revamped the keys by making them larger and easier to use, and the remote feels more comfortable in your hand.





> Button size and placement on the Harmony One is its biggest selling point for those looking to upgrade. The 880 features buttons that are obviously shaped to fit on the remote, not to be comfortable for the fingers pushing the buttons. Some are so small as to be almost unusable for those with chunky digits. The frequently used volume and channel buttons are long but extremely narrow. The Harmony One throws away these hard-to-use keys in favor of large, easy-to-push rectangular and square ones with rounded soft edges. (Check out the slide show for button comparisons.)
> 
> The Harmony One's new touch-screen LCD is so much sharper and brighter (220 by 176 pixels) that it makes the 880's LCD (160 by128 pixels) look like an old Casio wristwatch...





> Ultimately, the superb setup software and a newly overhauled, more comfortable design, along with a cool, new touch-screen LCD, make the Logitech Harmony One the best remote control for the money, and our Editors' Choice.


Logitech has a five page document scan which describes the design process for the Harmony One.

Some pictures:


More pictures @ Engadget.









Source.









Colored buttons are now possible on the LCD. Source.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

> Based on a customer survey, Logitech also determined that it could improve its customers' experience with the Harmony remote by creating a more intuitive button layout.


DUH!!  They needed to do a customer survey to figure this out? That's always been my complaint with Harmony, as it's always seemed that they're far more interested in how their remotes look than how well they can be used.

So this is great news. While I really like the way the buttons are laid out on my MX-500, with the DVR controls AROUND the directional pad and not above or below, I think this effort by Harmony appears to be their best design yet and it shows that they are starting to "get it" on the design side. I'm sure I could get used to this button layout, whereas their previous offerings weren't even tempting to me.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Eh, based on the picture, I prefer the button layout of the 680 and the 720 - having the quick skip and jump back buttons next to each other is a strong preference of mine for DVR use. 
Agree with DevDogAZ that the MX-500 has a nice layout of transport controls around the d-pad. I think the 680 is as good, and the 720 is o.k. (but that nice color screen makes up for a lot )

I can't make out buttons along the sides of the screen - is it a touch screen? Nice idea if it is, but due to the size I suspect it won't really be any more functional than the hard buttons along the 720's screen.

Oh well, more choices is a good thing...just wish they'd let ME design a remote, then it would be perfect!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Harmony 720 vs Harmony One



Harmony One vs. Harmony 880 from PC Magazine review.









Look at that all that space between the buttons.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Look at that all that space between the buttons.


But at least you can feel the buttons now without having to look at them.


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

I can't wait until my 676 breaks. This one looks good.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

I guess I'm the only crazy person here who thinks the 880 layout is better?


----------



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

Harmony Remotes :down::down::down:

I tried them and really do not like the whole "Activity based" aspect.

Granted it seems like it would be easier for someone who does not know what they are doing. But in my experience it just made it even more complicated for my wife and kids.

I ended up selling mine on Craigs List after a couple months of trying to explain it and arguing about it.

We have found the Tivo remote handles 99% of our needs just fine.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I just bought an 880 but like this new design much better.

I can't understand how a Harmony remote can be complicated for any user.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

wierdo said:


> I guess I'm the only crazy person here who thinks the 880 layout is better?


The Harmony 880 buttons are hard plastic, don't depress, and all run together.

The Harmony One has distinct rubber buttons with a lot of spacing -- like the TiVo Series3 peanut remote -- with superior button feedback / response.

Though it may not be obvious from the pictures, most of the buttons on the Harmony One are significantly larger than those on the Harmony 720.



stevel said:


> I just bought an 880 but like this new design much better.
> 
> I can't understand how a Harmony remote can be complicated for any user.


Some people don't understand the concept and keep trying to use the "device" buttons as they did with their old remote. With Harmony remotes, you're not supposed to use the "device" buttons with any regularity.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Qwertinsky said:


> Harmony Remotes :down::down::down:
> 
> I tried them and really do not like the whole "Activity based" aspect.
> 
> Granted it seems like it would be easier for someone who does not know what they are doing. But in my experience it just made it even more complicated for my wife and kids.


One TV with umpteen inputs, one A/V reciever with numerous inputs,
three DVR's and one DVD player hooked to aforementioned TV and A/V receiver also going through a 3 position Digital Audio switcher,
one DVD recorder that records from all three DVR's and also goes into the TV and A/V receiver.

Trying to remember what is hooked to what input on the TV, what feeds what input on the toslink switch and what is hooked to what input on the DVD Recorder is next to impossible.

Harmony remotes are a godsend.
Push one button and everything you need gets powered on and switched to the correct input.

I think I could go for the Harmony One when my 880 dies.
Although, I'd prefer one of the Europe only Harmony's,
as they have the red/green/yellow/blue DirecTV buttons.
(or so I've heard)

phox


----------



## MJ-bos (Jul 13, 2002)

ARGH............ 

Hopefully there are folks out there who will prefer the 880 so I can sell the one I just bought on Ebay. I knew I should have waited until CES   

I'm getting a fair amount of grief over the 880 - 

"the buttons are too small"

"when I press a button, the one next to it seems to get pressed"

"I like the TiVo remote better"

Sounds like this one addresses those issues.


----------



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Push one button and everything you need gets powered on and switched to the correct input.


Oh, I understand and it was not that hard for me. My only real complaints were how it felt in my hand, and the button layout was not very intuitive (Harmony 550) Some of the buttons I used a lot were way at the top others were way at the bottom, I could not reach everything with my thumb while holding it in my hand. Having to use two hands to operate it seemed stupid.

That and the activities seemingly took forever to complete and if you even slightly shifted the thing while is was running something would miss it's command. Then you would have to step through that horrible help system. Is the TV on? Is the TV input set to Video 1? Is the TV...

My wife would get pissed every time she had to use it. Then I would have to come in and figure out what she had done this time. Then she would go off on a big rant about it, how much it cost, and how much she hates it, it just became a bad scene all together and after a couple months of that I regreted buying it.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> The Harmony 880 buttons are hard plastic, don't depress, and all run together.
> 
> The Harmony One has distinct rubber buttons with a lot of spacing -- like the TiVo Series3 peanut remote -- with superior button feedback / response.


While I do agree that the 880 buttons aren't great, being hard plastic, they are shaped well enough that the transition between buttons is obvious (at least to me), and they all have a distinct click that lets you know you successfully pressed the button. I like clicks and the accompanying tactile feedback. Of course, I still use an IBM Model M buckling spring keyboard, so I'm not surprised I'm in the minority here. I suppose if you were like one of my former roommates who burned his fingertips so badly once that he lost most feeling in them for well over a year the closeness of the buttons would be an issue. 

It did take some time to get used to, though. After doing so, I found it quite nice having all the buttons I need very close together. I like it better than the peanut. It does lack the intuitiveness of the TiVo remotes, however. There is less of a need for moving the remote back and forth in your hand, though, since all the normally used buttons (read: everything but the activities) are at one end of the remote, whether you're navigating the menu, changing a channel, using thumbs up/down, adjusting the volume, or doing ff/rew/trick play.

The pictures make it look like the One loses that convenience in order to spread the buttons out.

P.S. I don't have small fingers.


----------



## Stephen Tu (May 10, 1999)

> That and the activities seemingly took forever to complete and if you even slightly shifted the thing while is was running something would miss it's command. Then you would have to step through that horrible help system. Is the TV on? Is the TV input set to Video 1? Is the TV...


It sounds like you didn't tweak it enough:

- The delay settings between commands are adjustable down to the millisecond. If you want activities to run faster you need to adjust the delays for each equipment down to just the point where they stop responding reliably. The default delays are usually longer than they really need to be, erring on the side of the equipment responding but then promoting user error in not keeping the remote pointed long enough ..

- use discrete codes that jump straight to a specific input rather than input cycling whenever possible. Sometimes that entails using a different model # of the same brand when one model has the codes in the database but the other does not. Or using learning to get the right codes in. Or hunting discrete codes down on the net and getting Harmony tech support to add them.

- train users to keep pointing in a manner to hit all equipment long enough for everything to switch.

Also perhaps the 550 you had didn't have enough IR spread angle to hit all your equipment; other models may have been better in this regard.

I really don't see how if one programs a Harmony correctly it's going to be more difficult to use than teaching people how to use 4-5 different remotes to do the same thing.


----------



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

Stephen Tu said:


> It sounds like you didn't tweak it enough:
> 
> I really don't see how if one programs a Harmony correctly it's going to be more difficult to use than teaching people how to use 4-5 different remotes to do the same thing.


It's a mute point now as I have long since sold it.

But really all the other remotes are labeled exactly right. You can take one look at the Tivo remote and know what button to push, same for the TV or DVD or cable box or HTS remote.

The rest of my family (mainly the wife) found it confusing to the point of anger when the Harmony was not in the right mode.


----------



## slyone (Jul 22, 2005)

I personally love my Tivo remotes..best ever! I also have a Harmony 676 which is great too!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

While I like what the Logitech has done with the new Harmony, I still prefer my Pronto. I like that I can create buttons to have a different look for each device. Rather than the buttons not changing, but possibly having a different function for different devices. _That_ would be confusing for my family (though not for me).

If my Pronto ever dies, I may consider a harmony, but I can still find used Prontos on Remote Central for cheap $.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jlb said:


> While I like what the Logitech has done with the new Harmony, I still prefer my Pronto. I like that I can create buttons to have a different look for each device. Rather than the buttons not changing, but possibly having a different function for different devices. _That_ would be confusing for my family (though not for me).
> 
> If my Pronto ever dies, I may consider a harmony, but I can still find used Prontos on Remote Central for cheap $.


Of course, you can customize the commands on the Harmony One's 2.1" LCD.

I am told that the Harmony One will feature another major improvement over the 720 and 880 -- image-based buttons (up to 75x44) will be allowed on the touch LCD, similar to a Pronto. With the LCD on current Harmony hard-button remotes, you can only add text-based commands. It's not clear to me whether this feature will be in the first release of the software or not.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Qwertinsky said:


> It's a mute point now as I have long since sold it.
> 
> But really all the other remotes are labeled exactly right. You can take one look at the Tivo remote and know what button to push, same for the TV or DVD or cable box or HTS remote.
> 
> The rest of my family (mainly the wife) found it confusing to the point of anger when the Harmony was not in the right mode.


I'm sure you meant "moot" 

but really, I've owned a Harmony for quite some time and I recall "missing a command" once or twice in the past two years...it takes 2 seconds for all the commands to be sent...it's not that hard...I would call your experience -- while perfectly valid -- not typical...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jlb said:


> While I like what the Logitech has done with the new Harmony, I still prefer my Pronto. I like that I can create buttons to have a different look for each device. Rather than the buttons not changing, but possibly having a different function for different devices. _That_ would be confusing for my family (though not for me).
> 
> If my Pronto ever dies, I may consider a harmony, but I can still find used Prontos on Remote Central for cheap $.


Touch screen remotes are something I'll never understand. I love the ability to control everything with one hand, without shifting the remote in that hand, and without ever looking at the remote. The backlight on my MX-500 is even broken and it's not a problem at all since everything is done via touch.

With a unit like the Pronto, it seems like you'd always have to look at it to see what you were pressing, and it also seems that because you likely couldn't push all the buttons with a thumb while holding the remote, it would become a two-handed affair.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think I would mind a visual task for infrequent tasks like switching sources (DVD to TiVo etc) but for common things like trick-play it has to be tactile and intuitive so you can keep your eyes on the Television.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

ah30k said:


> I don't think I would mind a visual task for infrequent tasks like switching sources (DVD to TiVo etc) but for common things like trick-play it has to be tactile and intuitive so you can keep your eyes on the Television.


Couldn't agree more.

To me, a good remote is one that you can pick up and use without looking down.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm hearing conflicting reports so I'll ask this directly:

the touch screen: can the activity buttons be made smaller and fit more activities on the "first" page?

in all the pics, I've seen a total of three activities...can you fit 6 there if they are made smaller?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Though I thought that the Pronto was cool, I find that I have a preference for hard buttons on a universal remote.

I'm actually fairly happy with my Harmony "for Xbox 360" model (an update from my old 768), but I gotta say that I like the look of this one's big fat buttons and the transport controls arrayed around PLAY. It looks as though they went for a melding of the "for Xbox 360"/550's svelte rectangular tapered design with the peanut shape of the 659/670/880/890.

It's on my list, though not very high up .


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I'm hearing conflicting reports so I'll ask this directly:
> 
> the touch screen: can the activity buttons be made smaller and fit more activities on the "first" page?
> 
> in all the pics, I've seen a total of three activities...can you fit 6 there if they are made smaller?


Yes. With the Harmony 720/880/One, you choose whether you want three or six activities per page.

For each activity, you have six buttons per page. I have the following buttons on the first page of my Tivo activity -- To Do List, Title Search, Content Search, 4:3 mode, Slo Mo, and Settings.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Yes. With the Harmony 720/880/One, you choose whether you want three or six activities per page.
> 
> For each activity, you have six buttons per page. I have the following buttons on the first page of my Tivo activity -- To Do List, Title Search, Content Search, 4:3 mode, Slo Mo, and Settings.


in that case, it's no contest, the Harmony One is a ton better than the 880...(thanks for the answer!)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

ah30k said:


> I don't think I would mind a visual task for infrequent tasks like switching sources (DVD to TiVo etc) but for common things like trick-play it has to be tactile and intuitive so you can keep your eyes on the Television.


Well, exactly.

On the pronto, I have as much crammed into the various touch panels I have created. But then I also make smart usage of the hard buttons that are on my Pronto.

So, for example, when watching via TiVo, once you have selected a program and are watching it, what are you moust common actions? I would suggest (based on my viewing habits) FF, RW/IR, and Pause.

On my Pronto, I have the two hard buttons on the bottom set as my FF and Instant Replay buttons. Easily accessible without looking. And when watching a program, my "playback control" panel on the Pronto for my TiVo, the Pause button, though touch, is the largest button and is centrally located on the screen, also accessible without really looking.

I do have to admit, though, that once I get my LCD/IR intereference worked out (getting a new LCD proof Xantech receiver), if my Pronto dies, I may consider a Harmony.

Realistically, my whole family should be able to adjust pretty quickly to a harmony. And I would have the original remotes available if and when necessary.

I guess it sort of boils down to cost. The Pronto works for us. And I could replace it for ~$30 if necessary (based on remote central's marketplace listings). While I always like the newness factor of a new toy, right now my money is getting saved up for the My DVR Expander.

Who knows...............


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Do we know what the price of the One will be?

Also, how would it work with a Vizio TV where the TV does not have true discrete codes? For instance, you cannot discretely select "HDMI 2". You would have to be creative, select another input, and then press the HDMI button twice.

In addition, the Vizio does not have discrete power. So, in reality, right now I have the TV remote next to the Pronto. Mostly, or hopefully, this is only until I get my Xantech receiver replaced. Once that is done, I should be able to msotly keep things in sync.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> in that case, it's no contest, the Harmony One is a ton better than the 880...(thanks for the answer!)


But according to the post you quoted, the 880 and One both have this ability. So the One provides no increase in functionality in this respect.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

jlb said:


> Do we know what the price of the One will be?
> 
> Also, how would it work with a Vizio TV where the TV does not have true discrete codes? For instance, you cannot discretely select "HDMI 2". You would have to be creative, select another input, and then press the HDMI button twice.
> 
> In addition, the Vizio does not have discrete power. So, in reality, right now I have the TV remote next to the Pronto. Mostly, or hopefully, this is only until I get my Xantech receiver replaced. Once that is done, I should be able to msotly keep things in sync.


The list price is clearly stated on Logitech's site: $249.99, exactly the same price as the 880. The 880's been out for over a year and you can get it e-tail for about $140 delivered. None of the e-tailers are listing the Harmony One yet and I assume it will be a while before they start discounting it.

I've used Harmony remotes with devices which lacked a full set of discrete codes; once you've synched-it up with the true state of those devices, as long as you only control them with the universal remote, you're fine. It maintains a memory of the current state of everything and works from there.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Touch screen remotes are something I'll never understand. I love the ability to control everything with one hand, without shifting the remote in that hand, and without ever looking at the remote. The backlight on my MX-500 is even broken and it's not a problem at all since everything is done via touch.
> 
> With a unit like the Pronto, it seems like you'd always have to look at it to see what you were pressing, and it also seems that because you likely couldn't push all the buttons with a thumb while holding the remote, it would become a two-handed affair.


Yeah, I had an LCD remote before, but now I use an MX-600. Awesome remote, except I wish it had a PC user interface. This Harmony One looks interesting, but I too don't understand why the transport controls are not around the navigation controls. What's a user more likely do to, navigate to a show title and click play, or navigate to a show title and... raise the volume?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

mikeyts said:


> ........I've used Harmony remotes with devices which lacked a full set of discrete codes; once you've synched-it up with the true state of those devices, as long as you only control them with the universal remote, you're fine. It maintains a memory of the current state of everything and works from there.


That's good to know. This makes it seem like a more realistic possibility for me, technologically speaking. I still have to get around the price issue. $250 is a lot compared to what I paid for my Pronto ($0) and what I could replace it for, if necessary (~$30).

At least I know it can work well with what I have. That's a big first step.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I've used a Pronto (original TSU1000) for, what, 10 years, maybe more. It started acting up on me and I decided to retire it for a Harmony 880. My wife, who was a big fan of the Pronto, took to the Harmony fine after a few days of adjustment. Her (and mine) one complaint is that the transport buttons on the 880 are small and right next to one another - partially offset by my programming the unused up and down buttons to mimic what we had the two Pronto hard buttons do - fast forward and play.

I may just switch to the Harmony One after it's been out a while. I read over at dbstalk that a Logitech rep at CES heard complaints about the lack of a List button on the One (the 880 has it) and also the lack of color buttons which the DirecTV and some other boxes use.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

MickeS said:


> I too don't understand why the transport controls are not around the navigation controls. What's a user more likely do to, navigate to a show title and click play, or navigate to a show title and... raise the volume?


You're thinking in DVR-centric fashion and even then the layout's not bad. The PLAY button is located directly below the DOWN navigation button, so navigate-to-something-on-a-menu-and-click-PLAY shouldn't be very awkward.

Even on TiVo, you never have to use the PLAY button while navigating through programs; hitting SELECT twice accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Recently just upgraded from the 676 to the 880. I sooo miss the 676. If Harmony would just make a rechargeable 676 I'd be one happy camper!


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> You're thinking in DVR-centric fashion and even then the layout's not bad. The PLAY button is located directly below the DOWN navigation button, so navigate-to-something-on-a-menu-and-click-PLAY shouldn't be very awkward.
> 
> Even on TiVo, you never have to use the PLAY button while navigating through programs; hitting SELECT twice accomplish the same thing.


:shrug: Yeah, I hear you, but take a look at the button layout of an MX-500 or Harmony 680. With my thumb in virtually the same place I can accomplish 95% of the stuff I do on a DVR (which accounts for about 80% of the time I have a remote in my hand). Transport, cursor and volume controls all smack dab in the middle of the remote where they belong! 

The Harmony 720 was inferior in this respect, but as I said earlier, the nice color screen makes up for a lot. I don't see the One being a big enough upgrade for me to switch, but if it had a button layout closer to the MX-500/Harmony 680, I'd be sorely tempted. Probably not at an MSRP of $250, but closer to $150? It'd go on my Xmas/Bday short list for sure.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

stevel said:


> ....I read over at dbstalk that a Logitech rep at CES heard complaints about the lack of a List button on the One (the 880 has it)....


Easily remedied with a Harmony...you just program it to an unused hard button or a soft button on the screen (...although I do see the "One" lacks the A and B buttons I like on my 550).


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Easily remedied with a Harmony...you just program it to an unused hard button or a soft button on the screen (...although I do see the "One" lacks the A and B buttons I like on my 550).


On my Harmony 720, I set the Menu button to "list." I don't use the TiVo menu nearly as much, so that is on the LCD.

Here's a picture Harmony One that shows a "Play game" activity. With the Harmony One and the new Harmony v7.4 software, you are no longer limited to text for the LCD functions -- there are a variety of image buttons to choose.









Source.

I've received conflicting information on whether you can upload your own 75x44 images to use as function buttons in activities and devices. I was first told that you can't, that it would come with a future software release, but now I was just told you could. Need more information on that.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Don't see a "device" button either.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Don't see a "device" button either.


There are two little touchscreen bars at the bottom of the screen, one labelled "Options" and the other "Devices". You can see them in this image from the top post:








In other images, the "Options" button seems to be missing, so they're probably completely soft.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Anubys said:


> in that case, it's no contest, the Harmony One is a ton better than the 880...(thanks for the answer!)


Update on this.

Another individual from CES says he was told that Harmony does not currently support six activity buttons per page on the Harmony One.

On every other Harmony LCD remote, you can choose between three and six buttons in software setup, so I don't understand why they would change that on this new model.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> But according to the post you quoted, the 880 and One both have this ability. So the One provides no increase in functionality in this respect.


I assumed that most people agreed that the button layout (and type) as well as the touch screen were a big improvement over the 880...so if you don't lose activity buttons on the first page, there's no drawback to the One and it's clearly superior to the 880...


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Update on this.
> 
> Another individual from CES says he was told that Harmony does not currently support six activity buttons per page on the Harmony One.
> 
> On every other Harmony LCD remote, you can choose between three and six buttons in software setup, so I don't understand why they would change that on this new model.


Well, that "Play Game" activity in your previous post clearly shows six buttons on the screen. (Intriguingly, four of them are the Playstation controller face buttons, Triangle, Circle, Square and X; it'd be so cool if this had PS3 bluetooth compatibility, but I dare not hope for it ); if it could do that, surely they'd specify--it'd sell a boatload just for having that capability).

If you go to the product's page at Logitech's site and click the "Product Tour" link, there are six buttons clearly displayed during the initial animation.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

mikeyts said:


> Well, that "Play Game" activity in your previous post clearly shows six buttons on the screen. (Intriguingly, four of them are the Playstation controller face buttons, Triangle, Circle, Square and X; it'd be so cool if this had PS3 bluetooth compatibility, but I dare not hope for it ); if it could do that, surely they'd specify--it'd sell a boatload just for having that capability).
> 
> If you go to the product's page at Logitech's site and click the "Product Tour" link, there are six buttons clearly displayed during the initial animation.


You can certainly have six LCD buttons per activity. And you can have six channel logos per screen on the favorites (shown in the tour).

The question is whether you can have six activity buttons per page, or whether you have to scroll through pages. I have five activities, but use just three 95% of the time, so I don't mind, but others may use one remote to control multiple rooms.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I need more than the three activities my current 676 gives me...this is why I was considering the 880 but I didn't like the button layout...I like the One better but only if it gives me the additional activities on the first screen...

so I guess the issue is still up in the air...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

On my 880, I switched to the three activities layout because it was easier to read. Any more activities are on a second page - you're not limited to three. 95&#37; of the time we use only a single activity.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Any word on when this will be at Retailers, like BestBuy? Thanks to a super deal on a Tivo S2 DT, I've got money to burn at BB. I've got an aging universal remote (Radio Shack 15-1994) that's about due for replacement. I'm thinking about go high-end with a Harmony; this new one looks superb.

I'm looking forward to user reviews on it too!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

You know, the more I think about it, the more I could really see using this as opposed to my Pronto. Given what the typical activities we do to watch a DVD or watch TiVo, it would take very little adjusting for my family to understand how to use it.

The key now is price. I cannot afford $250 for it right now. $150 or less and I may be able to swing it sooner than later. 

I still want to expand the storage of my TiVoHD first, likely with the DVR Expander..........


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mikeyts said:


> There are two little touchscreen bars at the bottom of the screen, one labelled "Options" and the other "Devices". You can see them in this image from the top post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. I looked and looked and never saw that.  I guess I was concentrating on the buttons.


----------



## Kivo (Feb 20, 2003)

Does anyone know what the "options" button is used for?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

On another forum, someone posted these pictures to show the colored buttons:



















Can't upload your own images in v7.4. Maybe in v7.5...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks for the above pictures...I know I'm not-picking but still...this shows that you can have 6 touch screens buttons once an activity is selected...it doesn't show that you can have 6 activities as touch buttons...

I would be SHOCKED if you can do one and not the other...but I've been shocked before


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> thanks for the above pictures...I know I'm not-picking but still...this shows that you can have 6 touch screens buttons once an activity is selected...it doesn't show that you can have 6 activities as touch buttons...
> 
> I would be SHOCKED if you can do one and not the other...but I've been shocked before


I worked with a pre-release unit and the software, and indeed I had 6 buttons on the rest of the fields, that initial one was locked to 3 at the time. YMMV in the production units.

But then I just couldn't get myself to use the activities functions, I kept getting frustrated by it's lack of flexibility in some devices, I always wound up back at devices instead of activities.

But then I'm an old dog, and the new tricks don't always come easily.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Anubys said:


> thanks for the above pictures...I know I'm not-picking but still...this shows that you can have 6 touch screens buttons once an activity is selected...it doesn't show that you can have 6 activities as touch buttons...
> 
> I would be SHOCKED if you can do one and not the other...but I've been shocked before


The poster who gave the original pictures (above) noted that only 3 activities were allowed per screen.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ShoutingMan said:


> The poster who gave the original pictures (above) noted that only 3 activities were allowed per screen.


Yes, and also note that in the straight-on shot of the activities screen with the 3 items, you can see the small lit arrows on the left and right, those bring you to the previous or next screen containing 3 more items.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow, the Harmony One looks pretty cool. I think the touch screen is the coolest part.

I for one have an 880 for over a year. I don't mind the button layout at all and don't usually have any problems accidentally hitting the wrong one.

As to the comment on how Harmony remotes should be easy for most people to use, I agree with this *after* one figures out the best configuration. When I first got the 880, I spent hours frustrated on how to get each of my components to respond well to it. I'm pretty tech savvy, more than the average person, so I can see people easily giving up on the 880 (or any Harmony remote). [note: my specific problem was getting my TV and receiver to actually respond consistently to IR commands from the 880... it seems my TV especially likes to ignore commands when other IR signals are around]

Once I got each activity sorted out so it worked well, which took weeks of tinkering, finally figured out how awesome the 880 is. All 7 of my previous remotes (TV, DVD, receiver, Blu-ray, satellite, Xbox 360, TiVo) are now stored in some closet and I never use them. One push of a button, and I can watch a DVD or Blu-ray disc without having to do anything. I'm glad I stuck it out.


----------



## Kivo (Feb 20, 2003)

Kivo said:


> Does anyone know what the "options" button is used for?


Anyone?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If it's similar to the 880, you can set things such as whether a "slideshow" shows, light duration and a few other remote-specific settings.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Most Best Buy locations now have these in stock. Use the 10% off Best Buy coupon and the 10% off mail-in rebate (valid through Jan 31).

Some shots comparing the Harmony One vs Harmony 720. Click for larger.



 

Note the (1) white backlighting on hard buttons, (2) much larger transport controls, (3) larger menu and guide buttons; (4) color TiVo +/- buttons on LCD, (5) contoured buttons, including recessed record button.

The buttons on the Harmony One jut out more from the remote, making them easier to use by feel. When pressed, there is an audible click. The buttons don't depress into the remote like the Harmony 670/680 or the URC MX series.


----------



## gibby (Feb 26, 2002)

when will we see a wi-fi remote? I would love to be out at the pool and be able to change the radio stations from the same remote ......


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Wouldn't an RF remote (such as the Harmony 890) do that? There's nothing special about Wi-Fi here.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

A little bump: I've got the Harmony One and it works very well with my S2 DT Tivo. The hard buttons provide almost every button needed. The soft buttons (LCD) give me the Thumbs Up and Down buttons, Live TV, and an alternate Tivo button.

At $250, this is quite expensive when there are a variety good remotes for $40. But this one pretty much does it all with aplomb. The best I can say is that my wife was suffered my previous universal remote, with its seemingly arbitrary button assignments, whereas you likes and finds the One easy to use.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

If you are using a Harmony remote with a TiVo, be sure to set the adjust the repeats and delay to make the remote more responsive.

To do that in the Harmony software, go to Devices -> TiVo -> Settings -> Adjust the delays. Set the power-on and interkey delay to 0.

Next, go to Devices -> Tivo -> Troubleshoot -> Show me more problems -> PVR doesn't receive every command correctly -> The device responds too much to some commands. Set the repeat to 1.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

The menu and guide buttons are still too far away from the navigation buttons. Seems to me it wouldn't be very easy to use without having to look at it. <shrug>. It's getting better, but I still haven't seen anything from Harmony that would pull me away from my MX-600's.


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

These are ringing up at $149.99 at Circuit City stores right now. Hurry, before they catch on.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Why is the "Record" button recessed? It made sense on VCRs, since you wanted to be careful not to accidentally hit it and erase something already recorded on the tape in the VCR, but makes less sense here.

EDIT: I just realized that maybe there are people that still use VCRs? 

Looks like a nice remote, but I'll stick to my MX-600 a while longer.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

rambler said:


> These are ringing up at $149.99 at Circuit City stores right now. Hurry, before they catch on.


are you saying the Harmony One is selling at $150 at CC?


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

Anubys said:


> are you saying the Harmony One is selling at $150 at CC?


Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

I have a 659 and I really cannot imagine how they could improve it... except for longer battery life.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

bkdtv said:


> If you are using a Harmony remote with a TiVo, be sure to set the adjust the repeats and delay to make the remote more responsive.
> 
> To do that in the Harmony software, go to Devices -> TiVo -> Settings -> Adjust the delays. Set the power-on and interkey delay to 0.
> 
> Next, go to Devices -> Tivo -> Troubleshoot -> Show me more problems -> PVR doesn't receive every command correctly -> The device responds too much to some commands. Set the repeat to 1.


Yep, did that. The default was 500 ms, which was noticeably sluggish. Through a few trials, I found that dropping it to 0 ms worked and felt like the Tivo's remote.

I'm bummed I didn't know about the $150 CC deal! That would have been stupendous.


----------



## jeffk (Oct 15, 2002)

rambler said:


> Yes. Yes I am.


Yes they are, not all CC's have them in stock yet though, but they will special order it for you for the 149.99 price.

I had to special order mine, but great price. I had a older harmony that broke about a year ago, and hadn't upgraded yet, but this one looks great, and I couldn't beat the 149.99 price.

P.S. Its not on their website yet, so have to do it in store.


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

The price won't last another 24 hours, hurry if you are interested.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I went over to circuit city this afternoon to see if they have the remote for that price. They didn't even sell the Harmony One yet but the 880 was on sale for $149. I didn't talk with any employee there though.....I just looked to see what was on the shelf so maybe I could have had it ordered.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

You should have asked them if it was in their system yet for special order. From what people are saying, sounds as though it's there, but mispriced. That won't last long.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Hi all-

I was wandering around a Best Buy yesterday and saw the One... which I didn't really think had come out yet!

I was surprised at myself when I actually plunked down my credit card and took the thing home, but wow... not a single second of buyer's remorse.

It's replaced 7 remotes, and while I always was a "device-based" kind of guy, I've taken to the whole "activities" way of life very quickly, especially because on this (like I guess on all Harmony remotes), you can "punch through" to other devices, so you can, for example, control a TV function while in "DVD watching" mode.

It does take a few hours to customize properly, but I've just thrown those 7 remotes into a drawer, and they're not coming back out again any time soon!

After reading that last post, though, I'm off to circuit city to see if they have any left at $149!!!

Enjoy!

-IAN


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

rambler said:


> The price won't last another 24 hours, hurry if you are interested.


I was interested, but I went to my 2 closest Circuit City stores and neither had them. Nobody I talked to knew anything about special ordering, either, or I would have jumped on this price.


----------



## Bob723 (Oct 24, 2007)

> Originally posted by *bmgoodman*: I was interested, but I went to my 2 closest Circuit City stores and neither had them. Nobody I talked to knew anything about special ordering, either, or I would have jumped on this price.


Same here. I called my local CC. They said they don't have the Harmony One and didn't know when it would be in stock. I asked if I could special order. The answer was "no". I was told I have to wait until they have them in stock.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

I went yesterday afternoon and the price was back up to $250. I'll just be patient and wait for the price to come down later this year. $150 was my target price, but I guess I found out about this deal just a little too late.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Yeah, I'll wait too. I have finally fixed some issues on my Pronto and have that working well with my new Vizio and TiVoHD. In addition, I recently received a Glo remote from TiVo Rewards. Since most of our viewing these days is about 80&#37;+ TiVo, that works just great. I had forgotten how much I really enjoy using the peanut and not having to occasionally look down at the remote (Pronto). I know the Harmony One could be that way for me too, but not at $250. We'll see in a year's time.......


----------



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm still using (and extremely happy with) my Sony remote that I bought ages ago (can't remember how long now, but I think 10 years or more) combined with the peanut. Granted, at this point most new devices I buy have to be manually taught as pre-progammed codes rarely work, but I still love the layout, durability and flexibility it offers.

As it stands now, I have two remotes (Sony and Peanut) for every day use, and the rest are stuck in a drawer. The Sony handles power up and power down for the whole system, dvd, vcr, and tuner functions. The peanut handles TV viewing.

I like the task idea of the Harmony remotes, but really haven't needed it yet, and can't see cranking out that kind of $$$ for a remote. At least not until I actually need one.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

bkdtv said:


> I have the following buttons on the first page of my Tivo activity -- To Do List, Title Search, Content Search, 4:3 mode, Slo Mo, and Settings.


How did get the To Do List on there? I was messing with my 880 the other day and couldn't figure that out. I don't recall seeing it in the drop down box and I looked for it specifically. I have the latest version.


----------



## Stephen Tu (May 10, 1999)

To get "To do" list you have to make use of the Harmony "mini-macro" feature, to have a button send a sequence of keys, "Tivo" followed by "2". (Or perhaps "list" + "left" + "2" or "Tivo" + "left" + "2" to make it more reliable, as the first way won't work if starting on main menu).

Similar idea for the other numeric shortcuts from the top menu.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Stephen Tu said:


> To get "To do" list you have to make use of the Harmony "mini-macro" feature, to have a button send a sequence of keys, "Tivo" followed by "2". (Or perhaps "list" + "left" + "2" or "Tivo" + "left" + "2" to make it more reliable, as the first way won't work if starting on main menu).
> 
> Similar idea for the other numeric shortcuts from the top menu.


I'll have to check that out. I've never even noticed the mini-macro feature in the Harmony software.


----------



## Stephen Tu (May 10, 1999)

The mini-macro was added officially by Harmony late last year. Actually it was there unofficially for awhile, then taken away in a website update, then finally back in again as an official feature.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Stephen Tu said:


> The mini-macro was added officially by Harmony late last year. Actually it was there unofficially for awhile, then taken away in a website update, then finally back in again as an official feature.


Cool. I'll give it a try tonight.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Or don't bother and just have a button for "TiVo". It's not too hard to remember from TIVo Central that 1=SPM 2=ToDo List, etc.......

After adding a Peanut (in the form of the Glo) back into my normal routine, and using that as opposed to my Pronto with similar shortcuts, I find that I prefer the peanut for now and just remembering the primary shortcuts.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't know about the Harmony 1000, but the last time I reprogrammed my 890 and 880, the List command was part of the standard LCD commands provided.

If it is not already there for the 1000, I suspect tech support could add it for you.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

list sends you to the Now Playing screen...I think they are talking about a shortcut to go to the ToDo list...


----------



## S3Convert (Jul 12, 2007)

I have used the 880 for two years. It's a great device. Once I got the S3, I only use it for powering up my system. For all TV viewing I use the Tivo remote. I find it to be more user friendly.

If Harmony One is all that everyone says it is I may get it. Thanks for all the posts on the device.


----------



## Bob723 (Oct 24, 2007)

Check this out. Today only. Harmony One remote for $199.99 + $6.00 S&H.
http://www.projectorpeople.com/deal/default.asp


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Bob723 said:


> Check this out. Today only. Harmony One remote for $199.99 + $6.00 S&H.
> http://www.projectorpeople.com/deal/default.asp


Thanks for the deal. Circuit City had these remotes for $199.98 about 2 weeks ago. They also had them for $149.98 just over a month ago, although few CC stores had them at that time. It does look like there are deals to be had if you can wait a bit.


----------



## Warhawks (Apr 9, 2007)

I was able to get this remote for $189.99 from ecost.com last week...works GREAT with the TiVo and all other things I have with my system! So handy to use only one remote for all things now!


----------

